# ASHRAE Building Assessment Professional (BEAP) Exam Resources



## HVAC_ENG_SD (Dec 27, 2015)

I am in the process of registering for the BEAP exam.  I am interested in finding study guides and material above and beyond the content listed on the ASHRAE BEAP website.  Ideally I would like to find some more practice exams.

To date I have (or plan to purchase) the following items:

ASHRAE Procedures for Commercial Builiding Energy Audits

I plan to complete the online exam available through the ASHRAE online store.

Any information and/or resources anyone can offer would be greatly appreciated!


----------

